# Contest Time .......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: Well OK it's more of a guessing game. Some of you know I have a thing for MEV bodies/cars ....... so all you have to do is guess *How many *MEVs I have *and *how many of them are pink. The MEVs I have includes both finished cars and "blem" kits. *One guess per day.*

The winner will receive a goodie box containing ..... what else?? ....... something MEV. 

GOOD LUCK to all.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*friday guess*

14 bodies that are pink


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Zero are pink?

-Robbie


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh goody!!! A new guessing game!!! Does this include the 2 tones?? :lol: 

Today's guesses are ...................... Total cars........245 .........total pink.............28


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

75 mev's and one is pink


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*100 hundred MEVS on the wall, 100 MEVs on the wall....*

Take one down, pass it around...99 MEVs on the wall.

99 bodies and 5 of them pink...Did I win????

Bob...Totaly Vital-a-tistic contest-a-guess-a-ticulous...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

73 cars 4 pink??? You still have my address??? RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

13 and 2 pink


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

23 and 6 pink ones! rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I don't knoooooow....*

Can't I just have a prize anyway? nd


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

65 total MEV & 5 pink--


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Guess*

55 Mevs and 55 are pink. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

203 and 1 is pink...

All Show, No Go...hefer


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

103 MEV bodies, 8 pink


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

30 & 3 pink


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hint:*

one half of the answer has been guessed in the previous posts.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

102 and 22 pink!

Wes


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

130ish
and a pair are pink...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

203 MEV's and 14 pink!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

30 mevs and 5 pink ( rest went to Joez)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

73 and 6


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

88 and 8


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Guess*

55 Mevs 54 pink. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

43 Mev & 3 pink


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hint #2*

Half the answer has been guessed more than once. The other half is between 
51 and 151.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

203 & 150 pink


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

101 and 8


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

55 and 5 are pink. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

85 & 6...rm


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

76 and 3


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok..101 and 8???


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tricky, tricky Jerry...Phssssssssssssssssssht (rattle, rattle)*

98 Mevs on the wall, 98 Mevs on the wall & 3 pink? 

Bob...Jerry is painting Mevs pink as we speak...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I win...

55 Mevs 3 are pink...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

47 and 5 are pink


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

175 and 1 pink


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

51 and 3


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hint #3*

Half the answer has now been guessed more than 3 times. The other half is between 100 and 150.

GOOD LUCK to all.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

102 and 8
:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

126 and 8???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

123 & 3...rm


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

126 and 3


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

139 and 6


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

125 and 5 are pink LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

12 altogether 8 done Pink 4 unassembled


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

138 and 3 pink


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Heck I don't even know if the 3 is right...la,la,la take one down and pass it around*



win43 said:


> Half the answer has now been guessed more than 3 times. The other half is between 100 and 150.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all.


Oh just fine Jerry...I was going to got with 97 Mevs on the wall and 3 pinks  as a tribute to the 100 bottles of Beer on the wall thingy but, Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not now. Gez (lol) :lol:

101 and 3 pink is my answer now 

Bob...can't win for loosing...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hint #4*

OK half the answer has been guessed 6 times now. The other half is between 110 and 149.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

148 and 8


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

How about 137 and 5.
hojoe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

117-3


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

136 and 6

This is a cool thread!
:thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

137 and 8


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

130 and 5


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Today's guess is 113 and 5.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Have I guessed today???  131 & 3


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

149 and 1 !!!

Wes


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

126 and 5 pink. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

118 and 3 pink


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

129 and 8


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hint #5*

Half the answer has now been guessed 10 times. The other half is between 120 and 148 and has NOT been guessed yet.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL !!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

136 and 5

He shoots!!! He scores!!!! :thumbsup: Well... maybe!!:tongue:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

128 and 5 for Wednesday's guess!
hojoe


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

134 and 5 are pink. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

141 & 3 ... rm


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

128 and 3


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*110 and 13 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:freak:

Bear :wave:*


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

132 and 5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

127-3


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

145 & 8


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

122 and 3


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Half the answer has now been guessed 14 times. The other half is between 120 and 140. 



GOOD LUCK TO ALL !!!!!!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

138 - 3 pink


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

135 & 5


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

124-5


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

133 and 5


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

127 and 5 are pink. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Thursday's guess is 121 and 5.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I think...*

... this is rigged.  nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

131 & 5


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I think he's bought more since this started...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Winner*

WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!! finally.

Coach has come in with winning guess of 124 MEVs and 5 of them being pink.

CONGRATS!!!!!

I already have your address ...... so I will get your prize to you ASAP!!!!


Thanks to all for playing along.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I think he's bought more since this started...RM


I actually bought more before this started BUT being that they are NOT in my gruby little hands yet, those were not counted. LOL :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats coach!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

win43 said:


> I actually bought more before this started BUT being that they are NOT in my gruby little hands yet, those were not counted. LOL :tongue:


OK, new contest... 125 & 15...RM


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

win43 said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!! finally.
> 
> Coach has come in with winning guess of 124 MEVs and 5 of them being pink.


124 and 5! 
That's what I meant to say!

Congrats Coach


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow! I won? I don't have a speech prepared. I never win.. ok I'll try...

Friends, family and fellow slotheads...

3 Score and seven years ago, Auroras Forefathers brought forth and idea that would change forever many of our childhoods...with much absorbing of red oil, inhaling of fried pancake motoars we grew to be a nation with the highest moral fibrers, copper shoes meant something, silver plate was no longer for the dinner table, we united the world...


Can I start over?


Friends Romans Countrymen...

I come here before you to sit down behind you to speak on a subject I know nothing about.

Admission is free, you pay at the door, pull up a chair and sit on the floor...

I also want to thank the Academy and Mr. Brackett...


Coach


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Good job Coach. Congrats. A winner every time. LOL Fun Game Win43. Thanx for hostin it. Have fun all. Greg:wave:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats Coach


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Friends Romans Countrymen...hahahahahaahahh that is funny stuff hahahahaahaaha*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> OK, new contest... 125 & 15...RM


126 & 4

Bob...Coach that was a Hilarious speech...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Coach Cheated...........he Sneeked Inside Yer House And Counted


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Coach Cheated...........he Sneeked Inside Yer House And Counted


I did not sneak.. I broke in...


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

As any good NASCAR crew chief would say he didn't cheat, he just used his own interpretation of the rules!


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Good job Coach. Way to represent our Great State of TEXAS!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Jerrygot my package awesome dude.. will post some pics when I get ten minutes to myself.. seems I am doing 12 hr shifts everyday and answer the phone at home the other 8.. friggen people don't won't to work anymore i am so tired of doing paperwork on guys and glas i am about ready to just fire a whole whck and take my chances on getting new staff that will show up for work and shut the heck up.. I am not bitter.. I am just severly annoyed.. but the Mini and wagon put a huge smile on this old sour pusses face thanks man!


----------

